
The gender pay gap: how a Bletchley Park codebreaker helped explain a paradox - DanBC
https://blog.ons.gov.uk/2019/04/16/decoding-the-gender-pay-gap-how-a-bletchley-park-codebreaker-helped-explain-a-strange-paradox/
======
DanBC
The full title is: Decoding the gender pay gap: how a Bletchley Park
codebreaker helped explain a strange paradox

The UK Office for National Statistics puts out interesting blogs to describe
and explain their work.

